# The best'est-ever Ash Contest !!!



## Cycleman

Here we go..... fun fun fun......

I am hosting a "Best Ash" contest. The winner will recieve a nice bomb from Ma'Waa....... Not sure what, but it will have a nice 10er in it.....

Rules:

- Photos have to be posted on this thread
- Has to be of one of YOUR cigars YOU are smoking
- Has to be a cigar smoked from today Jan 22 to Feb 28th, 2007
- You may post as many photos that you desire, but only ONE per each cigar. (We don't want 4 shots of the same cigar).
- At the end of Feb, I will announce a winner. 
- I may ask a few BOTL via PM's...... to help me decide a winner...... should I need to beak a tie...... 
- I can adjust the rules as needed, but it should be pretty simple.
- You may not use props and dis-honest means to keep an ash on. If you have to ask.... then don't do it..... (IE - no steal rods down the center of your stick to hold the ash.

*Have fun and enjoy your sticks........ *

Here is the best ash I have ever recorded, just to give you an idea.......

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman

Thanks for doing this, Michael! Should we let others at the Jazz know?


----------



## Cycleman

StantheTaxMan said:


> Thanks for doing this, Michael! Should we let others at the Jazz know?


Sure..... the more newbees.... the better!


----------



## Iceman

So if I get this contest right... The best ash will be the longest ash?? :ask: 

Or will there be other criteria? Best setting? Most creative?? Most artistic??

BTW... this is a cool idea Michael. Gonna make all the BOTLs get there digital cameras some fresh batteries. I have a feeling that there will be some great pictures.


----------



## ram416

I think I have a plan to make the ash as long as possible..but is it a total length thing or a percentage thing? I mean a stubby stogie could easily have a higher percentage converted to ash while holding on to it then a long Churchill...just wondering... :???:


----------



## stanthetaxman

........and they call me anal....... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Cycleman

Iceman said:


> So if I get this contest right... The best ash will be the longest ash?? :ask:
> 
> Or will there be other criteria? Best setting? Most creative?? Most artistic??
> 
> BTW... this is a cool idea Michael. Gonna make all the BOTLs get there digital cameras some fresh batteries. I have a feeling that there will be some great pictures.


Everything counts...... length..... (she likes mine of course)..... and over-all best ash..... and interesting submission........

Everyone.... make us proud!!

I'll be posting some but can't win.... of course..... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman

Well....

I know Ice was having a cammy tonight... so I wanted to play... even though I have to pay......



8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Matt76

damn the weather sucks to bad to smoke outside and i'm way to scared to try to have a long ash at the local.

Maybe i'll put the ash tray in my lap


----------



## ram416

StantheTaxMan said:


> ........and they call me anal....... :roll: :wink:


No, not the you WERE anal but there was anal in the conversation....well...you get the implications.... :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk

I agree with Matt...it's 11 today!!! :banghead: and the weather IS a factor. BUT I will endeavor to overcome all obstacles and adapt to my surroundings to be apart of this cool event! There is a cigar bar about 45 mins away that I frequent infrequently and I am attending a black tie affair in Feb for the Heart Association in which there is a very cool cigar lounge.. :bowdown: 

Cigar? check. Camera? check. Batteries? check. desire to win? check. double check. steel rod? che..uh...sorry..


----------



## Sparhawk

I agree with Matt...it's 11 today!!! :banghead: and the weather IS a factor. BUT I will endeavor to overcome all obstacles and adapt to my surroundings to be apart of this cool event! There is a cigar bar about 45 mins away that I frequent infrequently and I am attending a black tie affair in Feb for the Heart Association in which there is a very cool cigar lounge.. :bowdown: 

Cigar? check. Camera? check. Batteries? check. desire to win? check. double check. steel rod? che..uh...sorry..


----------



## Sparhawk

I agree with Matt...it's 11 today!!! :banghead: and the weather IS a factor. BUT I will endeavor to overcome all obstacles and adapt to my surroundings to be apart of this cool event! There is a cigar bar about 45 mins away that I frequent infrequently and I am attending a black tie affair in Feb for the Heart Association in which there is a very cool cigar lounge.. :bowdown: 

Cigar? check. Camera? check. Batteries? check. desire to win? check. double check. steel rod? che..uh...sorry..


----------



## Cycleman

SparHawk wants to win *4 times*!!!


----------



## Sparhawk

Technology...a wonderful thing. :tease: 

I'd actually like to win just once...but to win 4 times...that means I'd have to smoke 4 times a many as you guys....mg: Hmmm...a daunting task.

Naw...I'll just try to win once... :beerchug:


----------



## Cycleman

Well... a week into it and so far...... I GET TO KEEP MY SMOKES!!!!

Is it a stratagie.... to not post any until the last minute.... or is this just a bust...... 

Not that I don't like my own cigars...... mind you.... 

Only 29 days left for this contest..... and only 329 more shopping days till Christmas 2007!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## buzkirk

Cool idea CM, wish I had a camera.

Smoked a Camaguey the other day that held an ash about halfway.

Wish the new Camaguey's were as good as the old ones.

Still have the one you gave me at your house, guess it will sleep a little longer.

Will try and post a good ash later, since I have no compitition, you can just go ahead and send my smokes :shock:  :roll:


----------



## Matt76

u never know buzz I might come in at the last minute


I might have to use my last cammy though

I just don't know of to many smokes that keep a long freaky ash


----------



## Cycleman

It's all about how you hold it...... and smoke it........ and then take photos QUICK!!!!! LOTS of photos......... then when it falls ... you have plenty to choose from....

Just a little hint there.....


----------



## Matt76

I think I would look funny smoking a whole cigar vertically 

I am going to have an Anejo on thursday and it should hold a good ash


----------



## Cycleman

But you score points if it is sideways or even pointing down... VVVV



At least "I'M" getting to show some off..... but this one was from before the time frame started....

and i already own my 10 pack... hahahahA!


----------



## Dayve

I'll see what I can make happen with a Hemingway tonight, your Cammy is practically impossible to beat though


----------



## Cycleman

Dayve said:


> I'll see what I can make happen with a Hemingway tonight, your Cammy is practically impossible to beat though


Ya don't have to beat "my" cammy......

I'll see what I can do with some other smokes this weekend. I do know the Cuast-ray sungrowns hold a freaking tight ass also....

(dang... me and all these hints.... )


----------



## Matt76

I wish I would have tried it with that Gurkha this weekend. I think I could have won it


----------



## Cycleman

Hell....... ass everywhere......... I mean ash......





http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk

The Partagas Black lable will hold an ash to the band.

I know I've done it a few times.


----------



## Cycleman

*OUR FIRST ENTRY*>......... Denny Can't post this from where he is, so I'm posting it for the brother!

Looks like he's winning so far.......... :lol:

This *IS* a nice ash!! *Partagas Corona*


----------



## Guest

Fitting to put The Griffin's to the test.
I need practice.



Another try next week. :sad: :sad:


----------



## Cycleman

Nice Ass baby! 

(did I just say that out loud?!?!?! :shock: )


----------



## Cycleman

I have *SUCH* a nice ass.......... ash........

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman

Cycleman said:


> I have *SUCH* a nice ass.......... ash........


Ummm.... yes you do have the best... No... I dont want to "share a Snickers" with you now..... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman

Iceman said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have *SUCH* a nice ass.......... ash........
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.... yes you do have the best... No... I dont want to "share a Snickers" with you now..... :lol:
Click to expand...

HHAhahaha!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

THAT was one funny commercial!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman

HAY!!!................. 

I AM a pretty good kisser.... Ice! 

Your loss........ :lol:


----------



## Iceman

Cycleman said:


> HAY!!!.................
> 
> I AM a pretty good kisser.... Ice!
> 
> Your loss........ :lol:


I will get over it... mg:


----------



## buzkirk

Cycleman said:


> I have *SUCH* a nice ass.......... ash........
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Sweet !

Well, what did you think ?

I know you have tried these before, and they are a little on the mild side, but a very good smoke.

Just curious of your opinion .


----------



## Matt76

I suck at this game :evil:


----------



## Cycleman

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have *SUCH* a nice ass.......... ash........
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet !
> 
> Well, what did you think ?
> 
> I know you have tried these before, and they are a little on the mild side, but a very good smoke.
> 
> Just curious of your opinion .
Click to expand...

Very tasty! I had had one before, but not sure if it was the same. This one was wonderful! Great flavor.... not sure if it was the fact that it was the first smoke in a week.... or what, but I totally enjoyed it, Tom!


----------



## Cycleman

Well,......... half way through this contest.....

2 entry's........ one I posted for Denny....... and the other has "2' photos posted........... (rules said "one")........

I guess this one is either a sleeper contest....... or some are holden out for last minute posting........

Well..... this one is not a long ash... but looked cool just the same....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76

i've been trying but can't get anything over 1.5". Then the smoke either goes out or the starts tunneling really bad


----------



## Cycleman

This might win the UGLY ash contest.....

you can see a part where it traveled around a piece that never burned....

Smoke tasted good.... but the burn was crap.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman

Of course.... it did correct it's self..... now didn't it....

Hu HU... DIDN'T IT!!!!!!!! *HU!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gosh I am bored.


----------



## Guest

Cycleman said:


> Well,......... half way through this contest.....
> 
> 2 entry's........ one I posted for Denny....... and the other has "2' photos posted........... (rules said "one")........
> 
> I guess this one is either a sleeper contest....... or some are holden out for last minute posting........
> 
> Well..... this one is not a long ash... but looked cool just the same....
> 
> http://imageshack.us


 :x :x :x :x :kicknuts:


----------



## Cycleman

Owwweee.........


----------



## Sparhawk

Here's my effort:

http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longashtestah2.jpg
I had to keep this one with the watch and everything....



It's been a cold month, so I really haven't had the time to spend trying to keep the ash together...I was more worried about keeping warm... :???:


----------



## Cycleman

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk

You Rock! 

:bowdown: 
:beerchug:


----------



## Guest

We have been through some of the best trades, passes, giveaways but, this has to be the hardest yet. Not sure how everyone else does it but. 

I start with the stick down. That's not so bad a position to smoke from. 

When you have to decide it's time to smoke from a vertical position, thats when it gets crazy. 

This is fun. 

:lolat: By the way. It's the greatest best way to ruin the smoking pleasure of a fine cigar. :tease:


----------



## Cycleman

I'm kicking ash!!! I mean ASS........

But I can't win my own contest. Is it because you are smoking outside and the wind is messing with you and the cold? 

I think I can get pretty good ash photos from most any cigar...... They don't all hold together when you go horizontal though..... that is for sure!


----------



## Cycleman

14 days left......... 

Midnight on the 28th is the last day for submissions. 

Mind you.... you can post ass many cigars as you like.... all day..... but one photo per smoke.... so make it your best! 

I'm sure I'll have more..... to post.


----------



## Dayve

I'll have quite a few in the upcoming weeks, it's pretty snowy right now. We got 5" last night :shock:.


I really hope that's not what she said.


----------



## Guest

I smoke inside in the cold weather but, it might as well be outside. It's kinda like a mud room, if you know what I mean. It's warm in there and no wind. There is also a fridge in there with some of my favorites chilling.


----------



## Dayve

I've considered smoking inside, but I can't afford to stink up the place any worse than I already have :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk

opcorn:



> smoke inside in the cold weather but, it might as well be outside. It's kinda like a mud room, if you know what I mean. It's warm in there and no wind. There is also a fridge in there with some of my favorites chilling.


I need one of those. We are thinking of enclosing our porch and making it a 3-season room sometime this year. In the mean time...it's Chilling time...literally..


----------



## Cycleman




----------



## buzkirk

Nice!........I can't seem to get one to last that long, I end up wearing it.

I guess there's still a little time left, I'll keep tring.


----------



## Cycleman




----------



## buzkirk

Sweet pic, nice ash too.


----------



## Matt76

How does michael do it??

He must have a lot of experience with assshes :lol:


----------



## Cycleman

I have nothing better to do...... 

Once i find her...... LOOK OUT! 

That really is Venus ..... wish it turned out better in the photo. (I'm from Mars)


----------



## Cycleman




----------



## Cycleman

one day left.....


----------



## Matt76

I want to apologize for not getting in this. I tried on 2 or 3sticks and just couldn't do it.

I guess you will have to teach me how to work the asssshhh this weekend CM :lol:


----------



## Cycleman

Matt76 said:


> I want to apologize for not getting in this. I tried on 2 or 3sticks and just couldn't do it.
> 
> I guess you will have to teach me how to work the asssshhh this weekend CM :lol:


Oh yeah...... you can see the master at work.... 

(I was referring to cigars... of course! )


----------



## Sparhawk

I picked out a Montecristo for lunch...but it burned rather ugly. I looked at the foot and predicted it would and Ta Da..it did. Guess my last attempt in a Tux will have to stand


----------



## timlw

A Leon Jimenes #3 a 6.5 X 46


----------



## Cycleman

redmondp said:


> Fitting to put The Griffin's to the test.
> I need practice.
> 
> Another try next week. :sad: :sad:


I can't see these photos and I don't remember them..... Patrick, can you repost them.....

sorry.... :???:


----------



## Guest

All my photos are gone. I think my account got blown up. I had to make a new one (account that is). Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## Dayve

Photobucket is (was?) having problems, you should have your account back soon.


----------



## Cycleman

Cycleman said:


>


Looks like the Winner!!!

Sad we didn't have more enter. :???: I guess I just like ass more than the rest of you.... :lol:

Was a toss up with Redmond..... but the fact that Denny had his outside in the snow........ had that background thing going for him....

Congrads Denny..... bomb will be forth-coming in the next week'ish.....

Thanks for all who shared thier ash......... :shock:


----------



## Matt76

congrats denny


----------



## Sparhawk

:bowdown:



> Looks like the Winner!!!
> 
> Sad we didn't have more enter. Confused I guess I just like ass more than the rest of you.... Laughing
> 
> Was a toss up with Redmond..... but the fact that Denny had his outside in the snow........ had that background thing going for him....
> 
> Congrads Denny..... bomb will be forth-coming in the next week'ish.....
> 
> Thanks for all who shared thier ash.........


----------



## Iceman

I feel like such a loser now. Normally I dont try to get a long ash and when I do I end up with about 2" of ash in my lap. I guess this is just a skill I dont have.... 

Do I need to spend a weekend at Michaels to develop this skill?? :???:


----------



## Cycleman

*Hey Denny.... 10 sticks dropped at 3pm today... so you should see them about Friday...... *



Iceman said:


> I feel like such a loser now. Normally I dont try to get a long ash and when I do I end up with about 2" of ash in my lap. I guess this is just a skill I dont have....
> 
> Do I need to spend a weekend at Michaels to develop this skill?? :???:


He did learn some things..... how to play chess..... :lol: and when his camagauy was looking great he was so scared it would fall.... he just knocked it off.....

Here is some action shots.........

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Denahue

Just for the hell of it Michael!!!!!

About a 10 mile an hour wind. 68 degrees..


----------



## Dayve

Cycleman said:


>


Easily the funniest picture I've seen on here, I lol'd pretty damn hard!


----------

